# Transmutation verlernen



## Schamian (28. November 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

Ich hab meinen Alchiskill gestern auf 450 gebracht und gleich die Quest für Transmutaionsspezi gemacht, wegen dem schnelleren abschließen. Laut Guide sollte es aber möglich sein diese Spezialisierung wieder zu verlernen, was aber bei mir nicht geht (oder ich peils grad nicht).
Ich kann nur Alchi komplett verlernen und neu anfangen zu skillen, Transmu. geht nicht einzeln auszuwählen.

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


Grüße Schamian


----------



## Dagonzo (28. November 2010)

Beim Lehrer gewesen?


----------



## Phizi (28. November 2010)

Nabend Schamian,

du musst wieder zu dem Lehrer gehen, bei dem du die Transmutationspezialisierung gelernt hast. Das wäre also in Nethersturm bei der Sturmsäule.
Das kostet dich aber 150g.
Steht auch hier beschrieben.

MfG Phizi


----------



## Schamian (28. November 2010)

Danke für die Tips, den Guide hab ich auch genutzt, aber wahrscheinlich gestern oder heute morgen den Satz überlesen, hat jedenfalls gefunzt.

Ich kann jetzt nur bei Lorekem in Shatt den Elexirspezi nicht erlernen ,

Kann mir da jemand nochmal helfen?

Danke


----------



## Snoooke (28. November 2010)

Hiho,

ich bin der Autor der oben verlinken Berufe Website. Ich hab deshalb gleich mal nachgeprüft, warum du bei Lorokeem deine Elixier-Spezialisierung nicht erlernen kannst.

Also bei mir hat es ohne Probleme geklappt. Ich habe meine Spezialisierung im Nethersturm verlernt und Lorokeem dann in Shattrath angesprochen. Der hat mir dann die Möglichkeit gegeben, die neue Spezialisierung zu erlernen.

Was genau hat denn bei dir nicht geklappt?


----------

